# Earforce x 11 issue



## sn0wman (Sep 21, 2011)

alighty...my dog chewed off the end of my mic...i have a red and a white wire showing....the red is still attatched to the solder spot...the white is not ...i touched the white wire to its spot but it still doesnt work.. does anyone know if it would fix it if i soldered it ?...like i said ...i touched it to the solder spot and it did not work...so i dunno ....thanks for any help


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi sn0wman


Some headsets with usb are bundled together with a wire shield for Emf, the wire shield could act as a ground it all depends how the manufacturer has set it up. Try doing a continuity test on the wires just in case something else has been cut if you get no signal toss it. The thing is after repairs are done you need to test audio output/input to avoid damaging your gear and for that you need an oscilloscope. Its best to get yourself another head set and avoid the hassle altogether.


Good luck !


----------



## Influencer (Mar 4, 2009)

If the X11's are anything like the X41's, you can buy just the microphone portion. It plugs into the headphones with a 3.5mm jack.


----------

